# Rear quarter panel damage - need your expert advice please!!



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

So I have 2014 chevy cruze LT2 that was hit on the side. Could you guys please give me some tips if this can be repaired or the entire quarter panel needs to be replaced? I would like to restore the side to original state so no damage is noticeable from outside, while the inner bumper area to be fixed only so the clips can properly go on for the bumper to sit as needed. 

As you can see the small holes under the tail light where the bumper clips should be is pretty bad. What do you think should be done in this case? Can it be fixed or do I need to replace the entire quarter panel. Also how do you replace the quarter panel if needed? Heard that it requires cutting so in theory it should be welded back on ?

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/newgeneral01/20160125_153503 1_zpswowhzh6e.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a289/newgeneral01/20160125_153454 1 1_zps0llz23o4.jpg

Let me know what you guys think, look forward to your opinion!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Ain't no gettin past it on this one......that puppy needs a quarter.....likely inner extension too, plus the obvious stuff.

Hard, glancing hit.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sorry to see this. But they'll have to cut a quarter out of one in the wrecking yard and weld it in place on yours. It's pretty much body shop 101 but I know it's painful for you. 

I'm guessing $5-6K for the repair. 

If someone offers to work the metal for you only accept if your intent is to dump the car. 

Again, sorry about this brother.

EDIT: I just discovered that you bought this vehicle as a salvage title. Therefore I'm no longer sorry as though your perfect car was hit and run. So let me just say that this is the cost of doing business.


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. So i called one place and they offered me a quarter panel for 400. What am i looking at to get it installed? I would rather not use a body shop since they would charge me arm and a leg for the work so probably someone from craiglists with experience... maybe?? Is this possible to do yourself as well ?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It needs to be plasma cut and TIG welded back in. 

Plus paint. 

This is not a a shade tree job. 

I suggest you visit some non-chain body shops. You know the kind in industrial areas or the warehouse district. Be very clear with them that you're paying for this yourself. Not insurance. And that you need it done right but within a very tight amount of cash. 

The other option is to get a trade school to do it as one of their training projects.


----------



## hit747 (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh man, definitely did not expect this when I purchased the car a few months ago. Have been working on it since and replaced the damaged in the front. Thought it would be a fairly easy job but its turning out to be a nightmare. This is the only area left to get the car up and moving. Its 2014 2LT 1.4l 11k miles with salvage title that I picked up for 5.5k. Maybe ill bondo the inside just to have the bumper properly attached and drive around with the damage. 

At the moment I still need to paint the replaced parts hood,fender front/rear bumper. Everything else is good. 

Should I sell it or just fix the rear as best as possible since 3k for the rear side is just to much.. thoughts ?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, that's why it was totalled.....repair expense exceeded 70/80% of replacement cost.

For the record, rear quarter damage is the most complex and expensive to repair on a unibody design.....'C' pillar sectioning, rear glass flanges, trunk rim flanges, lamp housing reliefs.....
Done well, tough to find......done poorly, sticks out like a wart on a d1c.......and waves like a prom queen.

That should have been item 1 on the to do list.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry to say brother, but that is MAJOR repair
It is no simple cut and shut job.
Quarter, inner fender, window sills, seals, descent clean cut, prep and weld, paint, inner boot lining. Good $4-6k job to have it done properly
Not something I would attempt at home without the proper equipment and training


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This is one of those jobs where the saying "Good, fast, cheap - pick any two" really applies. 

Anything less than good is going to be noticeable. 

Since you're trying to save money, the only choice is to find someone who can do it on their time schedule.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...that's looks to have affected all the inner aperture structure behind the outer aperture...that is not going to be easy or cheap...ouch.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Robby said:


> ...sticks out like a wart on a d1c.......and waves like a prom queen.


Ladies and gentlemen: I present to you the quote of the day.


----------

